# Great new BJJ Training Series - Eric Hemphill BJJ Black Belt



## Bodhisattva (Dec 15, 2008)

NEW: SBGi Submission Underground - Superior BJJ with Eric Hemphill

Eric Hemphill started boxing as a child, and has been training in BJJ for the last 14 years. As one of Oregon's first BJJ black belts Eric has a reputation for solid fundamentals as well as very quick and sneaky submissions. Eric's game is highly unique! As an SBGi BJJ black belt his basics are all sound, but in addition to that Eric is known for having an extremely unique style. We guarantee that no matter how many SBGi products (or other companies DVD sets) you currently have, the material on this DVD set will be brand new. This set will bring a whole new approach, and a whole new set of attacks to your groundgame! Each DVD flows into the next, offering you a complete look at Eric's creative and effective BJJ style, from passing, to control, to finish, it's all there.  

DVD 1: BJJ: Passing the Guard Explosively.  Eric Hemphill, SBGi Coach and BJJ black belt shows you how to immediately up your guard passing game. Eric shares critical details that will allow you to survive and pass anyone's guard and dominate!  Passing guard fundamentals, posture and pressures, opening the closed guard, The sneaky S Pass, The double underhook pass (this is one of Eric's specialties and you will find a ton of detail here), the in and out pass, stepping away and stepping in passes, standing passes, Plus lots more! Run Time = APPROX 60 min

DVD 2: Side saddle versus turtle & the attacking top game: fundamentals of the posture & controlling 1/4 top, chokes, leg traps versus near arm, turning it to cross sides, cross sides attack progressions including taking mount, lapel chokes, shoulder locks, armbars, and triangles, taking the back from cross ides.  Run Time APPROX 60 min

DVD 3: Deadly Back Attacks: Learn how to manage and control the back using Eric's own unique methods. Material includes Eric's version of harness, grip and pressures, rear lapel chokes multiple sneaky chokes, plus an entire section on drilling and teaching, including footage of Eric working with BJJ students of various levels from white to purple belts. Run time APPROX 55 min

For Straight Blast Gym International Online Store, Click Here.


----------

